# Cold at lake logan



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Drove by lake Logan today. Stopped at the beach area, the spot about 1/2 way down where you can fish off the end, and up at the marina. They have the water down would guess 5-6 ft. White caps blowing from the north. Here's some pictures


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Well...looks like the fella with the boat rental place won on his agenda to keep drawing LL way down. He said he was gonna campaign very hard this year for a big draw down. 
So much for better saugeye fishing.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks like it's down 3 ft. Drawdown report shows it to be drawn down 3 ft. I hope they stop there. hop


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Well...looks like the fella with the boat rental place won on his agenda to keep drawing LL way down. He said he was gonna campaign very hard this year for a big draw down.
> So much for better saugeye fishing.


Yet they wonder why the saugeye fishing sucks there. Let's draw it down every year so the main weedbed in front of the beach dies off. Here's an idea. Leave the lake up higher so the weedbed stays and the saugeye fishing gets good like it was in the early 90s. Now if they did that just maybe more people might rent a boat because they want to fish it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Yet they wonder why the saugeye fishing sucks there. Let's draw it down every year so the main weedbed in front of the beach dies off. Here's an idea. Leave the lake up higher so the weedbed stays and the saugeye fishing gets good like it was in the early 90s. *Now if they did that just maybe more people might rent a boat because they want to fish
> it.*


The owner of the boat rental place and I have had a few conversation over the last couple years about the draw down...and he's 100percent for it to kill as much of the weed beds out as possible. I get the impression he's more interested in keeping the weeds out during the summer cause he said he is continually spending $ on replacing impellers especially on the pontoon boats due to weeds being sucked into the Mtrs. The few years in a row they didn't draw it down nearly as much, he was throwing a fit to whomever would listen and said he was calling the State Parks main office on a regular basis.
After our few conversations, even though he sell bait at the rental office and it's more convenient to get minnows,live bait etc. right at the dock, I switched my business back to Downs. If Downs is closed...or out of what I want(which is very unusual) I just throw artificial.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Thee owner of the boat rental place and I have had a few conversation over the last couple years about the draw down...and he's 100percent for it to kill as much of the weed beds out as possible. I get the impression he's more interested in keeping the weeds out during the summer cause he said he is continually spending $ on replacing impellers especially on the pontoon boats due to weeds being sucked into the Mtrs. The few years in a row they didn't draw it down nearly as much, he was throwing a fit to whomever would listen and said he was calling the State Parks main office on a regular basis.


As many people who get on here asking where to fish while down visiting us fisherman can return the favor. We can still suggest going to Lake Logan but we can also stress to them who not to rent a boat from. The guy would selfishly take a previously top notch saugeye lake and ruin it so he can happily take your money to fish on a lake that is no longer worth a crap for saugeye because of him. I plan on returning the favor. Hopefully more do the same.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Exactly!!!


----------

